# Help.internet too slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## luisa

Can anyone help please.My internet is so slow.Loading a page takes ages.Never use to be like this.Ive deleted all temp foilders,cookies and empty internet history.Here is my hjt log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:00:43 AM, on 5/03/07
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OPTUSNET DSL INTERNET\DSC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS1991.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.planetprepaid.com.au
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://desktop.optusnet.com.au/dsl/favorites/search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.optusnet.com.au/dsl/favorites/homepage
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://au.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://au.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by OptusNet
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuardDLBLOCK.CBrowserHelper - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Service Centre] C:\Program Files\OptusNet DSL Internet\DSC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESAU.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESAU.DLL (file missing)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://desktop.optusnet.com.au/dsl/favorites/homepage
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potg_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab


----------



## smeegle

I'm not an expert HJT logs but do I see Norton and Mcafee on your system?
Do you ever use MSN messenger? That's another resource hog.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi try an IE repair.
Start>programs>accessories>system tools>system info>tools>IE repair.
Or D/load IE fix..which wil reinstall IE core files.
http://www.winxptutor.com/download/iefix.zip
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/iefix.htm


----------



## flyer30ca

Here is a few steps you can try:

1.) Click start, progams, accessories, system tools, disk clean-up ( as I'm not sure which way you went about cleaning your temp files)

2.) Click start, settings, control panel, double click internet options, delete cookies, delete files and delete all offline content, then depending on what internet service provider your using although most are the same you can try this in internet options click on the connections tap at the top of internet options, click on settings and make sure automatically detect settings and use automatic configuration script sre NOT checked. Then close and click on lan settings, same thing make sure the boxes are NOT checked. Then click ok and close.

3.) Empty recycle bin

4.) Shut down computer

5.) Looks like your using a dsl modem which may need a power cycle, unplug modem from the power outlet for 30 seconds, if your using a router after you unplug your modem then unplug the router from the power outlet and leave unplugged for 30 seconds. After 30 second plug your modem back in and wait for lights to go solid, then do the same with the router, plug it back in and wait for lights to go solid.

6.) Turn on computer


If after completing these steps your still having problems, try this, disable all anti virus software and any firewalls you may be running, if your connection speed is back to normal then the problem is with the antivirus software.

Good luck and let us know how you make out


----------



## flavallee

Except for:

*ScanRegistry

SystemTray

Antivirus program entries*

very few other programs, if any, need to load and run in the background.

Make sure of this site to get the startup list trimmed down.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the processor type and speed, and how much RAM is installed?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

